# COUCH POTATO!!!



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

WHEN RESEARCHING WHAT BREED OF DOG TO HAVE FOR A RUNNING PARTNER THERE WAS NO COMPETITION...THE VIZSLA WON HANDS DOWN. SO WE GOT ONE! WE'VE HAD HER SINCE SHE WAS 8 WKS AND NOW SHE'S A GORGEOUS 6.5 MONTH OLD ....THE ONLY THING IS SHE IS A TOTAL COUCH POTATO, HATES WALKING WILL TAKE HER ROUND THE WOODS OFF LEAD (WHICH SHE DOES LOVE) BUT AFTER BOUT TWENTY MINS SHE'S KNACKERED! I APPRECIATE SHE'S STILL A PUP BUT READING THIS FORUM WITH ALL AGES OF PUPS EVERYONE ELSE'S SEEMS TO BE HIGH ENERGY, CAN'T GET ENOUGH, KEEP GOING GOING GOING KINDA PUPS. PURDEY HAS HALF HOUR WALK MORNING AND BOUT ANOTHER HALF HOUR OFF LEAD FETCH PLAY A DAY..... SHE MIGHT HAVE A MAD TEN MINS A DAY WHERE SHE TEARS AROUND THE GARDEN LIKE SHE'S POSSESED BUT OTHER THEN THAT SHE'S VERY HAPPY LYING ON HER BED CHEWING HER BONE OR SLEEPING!!! HAVE I GOT A DUFF ONE!!!!! HA HA. WE LOVE HER TO BITS - JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THIS WILL CHANGE DRAMATICALLY....... WILL I GET MY RUNNING PARTNER????? ;D


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, consider yourself lucky!! Purdey sounds like a very calm vizsla for the most part. Her energy will build and she'll love to run and run and RUN! I've heard that some just take a bit longer than others, which isn't something to worry about


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Cherish the quiet times you have now, cause one day she will just explode.... you'll see ;D


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

THE VET DID SAY THAT A DOG WILL GET USE TO WHAT EXERCISE YOU GIVE IT, BUT I DID N'T / DON 'T WANT TO PUSH HER TO DOING SOMETHING SHE DOESN'T WANT TO DO OR ENJOY!!!! I ALSO DON'T WANT TO LET HER DOWN BY NOT GIVIN HER ENOUGH..... JUST LIKE YOUR KIDS YOU FEEL GUILTY EITHER WAY YOU CHOOSE!!!  ( JUST AN EXAMPLE; I PURFORATED MY EAR DRUM 10 DAYS AGO AND LOST MY BALANCE SO COULDN,T TAKE HER OUT FOR THREE DAYS-SHE WAS MY SHADOW, WHERE I WAS SHE WAS, I SLEPT SHE SLEPT- MISSIN OUT ON WALKS DIDN'T BOTHER HER OR EFFECT HER AT ALL, SHE WAS/IS MY CHAMP!!!


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I also have a total couch potato. She's a year and a half. In the house, she's either quietly chewing on a bone or on the couch, chillin. Outside, she's ready to run and sniff.

Couch potatoes rock!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Let's see. I've had a Vizsla that used to launch himself off a three foot wall and hit me in the chest, as he jumped over the bed of my truck. I had one fall out of a tree, yes really fall out. He was about 8 feet up in an arborvitae going after house wrens, and today I look out the window and my dog is 7 feet off the ground, on top of the wood pile. This was after watching her burrow under the tarp that covers the wood pile. It looked like a giant mole under that tarp.
I've had some "special dogs". :

I got a couch potato too, but she rocks when she feels the need. 
Enjoy the couch potato phase while it lasts.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks guys - wow sounds like my couch potato will turn into my runner bean after all!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Please send some coach potatoe vibes my way!!! Catan will not stop until forced to. Even injured he will keep going and doesn't even seem to notice that he's limping.

Be sure not to make her run more than she wants to before 18 months as this can affect her growth.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah vizslas are like that dang energizer bunny, i've played the frizbee with Lili to the point when she just quit, but just a couple of minutes and drinking water she's ready for moar , couch potato vizsla sounds good right now, btw whats with USING CAPS LOCK ALLL THE TIME, ITS LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE YELLING AT US ;D


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I JUST LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!! NOT SHOUTIN OR HURTIN ANYONE!!!!! I JUST LIKE IT!!!!!


----------

